# Greece, Greek Islands and Turkey



## 89264 (May 18, 2005)

Can anyone help?

Have spent the last couple of nights pouring over the map starting to plan our trip around Europe next year. First part mainly sorted, but I would really like to go to the Greek Islands etc - a few questions:

1. Have heard you can take your MH on the ferries to some islands - anyone done this? If not, can anyone suggest somewhere to leave the van on the mainland 8O while we island hop by bike?

2. Would then like to drive around to Turkey via Croatia, Serbia and Montenegro. Again, anyone done this?

Any help gratefully received.

Rachel


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

It may not exactly answer your questions but try the website given by Don Madge.
http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/category/8/27/30/
Seems a mine of information on Greece.


----------



## 89264 (May 18, 2005)

Thanks Gillian - spotted that one after I posted  

Rachel


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Rojamr wrote

Can anyone help? 

Have spent the last couple of nights pouring over the map starting to plan our trip around Europe next year. First part mainly sorted, but I would really like to go to the Greek Islands etc - a few questions: 

1. Have heard you can take your MH on the ferries to some islands - anyone done this? If not, can anyone suggest somewhere to leave the van on the mainland while we island hop by bike? 

2. Would then like to drive around to Turkey via Croatia, Serbia and Montenegro. Again, anyone done this? 

Hi Rachel,
1. Yes you can island hop the main islands with your van, I see you have an Autoquest there should be no problems. It's an experience, the first time just stand and watch the loading procedure, it's unbelievable, once you get the hang of it it's quite exciting. Greek island ferries rarely run to schedule, there usually late or very late.

2. If you want to drive to Turkey overland the usual route is Germany, Austria, Hungary, Romania and Bulgaria. Most visitors driving to Turkey opt for the ferry option from Italy to Greece. This is the way we usually go, but plan to drive home through the Balkans after our winter trip to Turkey (there's a total eclips in Antalya on 26 March) in 2006.

I don't think you will get any insurance in the UK to cover Montenegro and Serbia. If you don't mind chancing your luck you can usually buy third party insurance at the borders. Having a £38.000 van we won't take that risk.

We have travelled extensively in Greece and Turkey, If you have more questions or would like further advice you can send me a PM.

A word of warning on Turkey, Petrol prices have gone through the roof. I haven't checked since we have been home but, they could be on a par with us. Diesel is /was a lot cheaper as was LPG. I'll get the latest prices from my Turkish forum. 

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## 89264 (May 18, 2005)

Thanks Don, have been busy training new member of staff so no chance to check out MHF last couple of days!

Although we've got an Autoquest at the moment, by the time we go we are hoping to have a Euro Mobil 770. House sale going through now and current MH up for sale when we get back from Scotland in September!

I was having a look at a couple of websites for the Greek ferries yesterday and they were saying that it is no longer possible to "camp" on the ferries. Does this mean you need to take a cabin or that they won't take MH at all? As far as late ferries are concerned, we lived in Torpoint in Cornwall for many years and had to travel to work in Plymouth on the Torpoint ferry every day. They also run to their own time!

Think we will most likely be heading that way September/Oct 06, so no panic for info yet, but it's nice to know others have been. Our approx route so far is Portugal, Spain, French Alps, Switzerland, Italy, Greece, Turkey, possibly Poland then see what happens after that! Getting so excited writing about it, my fingers can't type fast enough to keep up with my brain!

Interesting point about Insurance - guess it's what I would expect.

Thanks again
Rachel


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Rachel & anybody else who is thinking of using the camping on board facility on he Italy - Greece crossing in the near future.

Last year (2004) there there was some confusion over "Camping on Board" on the Italy - Greece ferries.

On the3rd March 2004 The International Maritime Organization (IMO) issued a warning on the International Ship & Port Security Code Regulations ((ISPS) that there could be a security threat during the run up to the Athens Olympics. Blue Star Ferries & Superfast (both owned by the same company now) banned camping on board, Minoan, Ventouris, ANEK and My Way Maritime carried on.

We used the Minoan camping on board facility from Igoumenitsa to Ancona in April 2004 without any problems.

The Camper Deck option only runs from 1st April to 31st October each year.

At present the following four lines are offering (according to their Website) the camper deck option for this year 2005.

Ventouris Ferries Bari to Igoumenitsa

Minoan Lines Venice/Ancona to Igoumenitsa/Patras

Anek Lines Venice/Ancona to Igoumenitsa/Patras. On the Venice 
line only the F/B Kriti 11has the camping on board
facility, the other two boats don't.

My Way Maretime - Brindisi -Igoumenitsa/Patras

During the high season when the decks are crowded you are liable to be parked next/near a refrigerated truck, it does happen. Also if you are towing a trailer you might have to park the trailer in one of the lower decks. If you are a caravanner you might not be able to park your car on the camper deck with your caravan.

Try to avoid Ancona the place is a shambles, it's always congested with trucks and just getting into the port area is a nightmare. Once inside the parking for the ferries is organized chaos.

Safe travelling

Don

PS back to the photos.

This is one of the Minoan Ferries entering Venice.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> During the high season when the decks are crowded you are liable to be parked next/near a refrigerated truck, it does happen. Also if you are towing a trailer you might have to park the trailer in one of the lower decks. If you are a caravanner you might not be able to park your car on the camper deck with your caravan.
> 
> Try to avoid Ancona the place is a shambles, it's always congested with trucks and just getting into the port area is a nightmare. Once inside the parking for the ferries is organized chaos.


I'd agree Don, Patras isn't much better either, Dover/Calais is absolute luxury in comparison, on our last trip everyone was jostling for position near to the berth where the ship was supposedly arriving, it eventually arrived a bit late, then proceeded to the oposite end of the dock complex to berth up, several hundred vehicles racing to the other end of the dock to try and get on the ship first with minimal policing is something that has to be seen to be believed, all part of the travelling experience as they say.

For what its worth, heres my experiences of 'camping on board'....

Greek Ferries and 'camping on board' can be both magical and diabolical experiences, here's a brief account of my 2 trips, both with Minoan Lines who still as far as I'm aware allow camping on board.

June 01
Outbound..
Venice - Patras on 'Erotokritos'

Bit of an old ship but good facilities, Excellent start to the crossing and was directed to a space with the dinette overlooking the side of the ship - Stupendous views over Venice and St Marks Sq from the comfort of our dinette on the way out and a good crossing 'until' approaching Corfu and informed of 'technical difficulties', the whole ship was cross-loaded (absolute chaos) and put onto another 'rustbucket' which didn't have camping on board but we were given a budget cabin for the rest of the trip and a free breakfast for the inconvenience, arrived Patras 6 hours late.

Inbound
Patras - Venice on 'Pasiphae'

Ship was absolutely beautiful and we were lucky again with a space at the side of the ship overlooking the sea, a brilliant crossing, coming back into Venice will never be forgotten.

April 02

Outbound..
Venice - Igoumenitsa on 'Oceanus'

Ship looked very impressive from outside but once onboard there were few facilities, not quite so lucky with the view this time as we were 3 rows in from the side but apart from that, an uneventful crossing, I think they've got rid of 'Oceanus' now.

Inbound..
Patras - Venice on 'Pasiphae'

As I said, great ship, but this time we had a space right at the middle rear of the ship in between 2 artics but we were tired and tried to get some kip. Once the ship got going it turned out that we were in the noisiest bit of the deck close to where the exhausts go up and the noise and vibration was horrendous, could stand no more at 0200ish and went to reception to try to find a solution, crew totally disinterested, after much arguments (I tried to get a cabin) they agreed we could move the van at Igoumenitsa. Ship docked at 0630 and disinterested staff moved us forward to the centre of the ship after the vehicles in front had disembarked. No great views but at least it was relatively quiet. Rest of journey uneventful.

This isn't mean't to be a downer on greek ferries just an experience of our travels.In fact I can't wait for my next trip, just need to get sufficient time off work....

pj


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Pete, 

We've been very lucky so far, traveling well out of season we have often been the only camper on board. 

If you think some of the Minoan boats are rough don't even think about using ANEK, even the eastern european druck drivers avoid that line.

Don


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Did the camping on Board this year in May with Minoan Lines. Did Ancona _Patras on the Ariadne Palace and did the return trip but up to Venice on the Pasiphae Palace. Both ships were superb. Both ships were on time! We went over to Kefalonia with the van and had a brilliant time. Real good site in Sami on the island just a mile or so from the ferry terminal. Go for it and enjoy.


----------



## 89264 (May 18, 2005)

Thanks to all for the info - getting waaaaay to excited already :lol:  

Rachel


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Rachel,

Don't get too excited, this Ancona in the low season can you imagine what it's like today?










Don


----------



## 88971 (May 11, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Rachel,
> 
> Don't get too excited, this Ancona in the low season can you imagine what it's like today?
> 
> ...


That's true but I'd still rather be there today than here!

Stuart


----------



## 95424 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Rachel. 
Not answering your question really but just to say that we're also planning a big trip round europe throughout next year too!

I agree it's so exciting and I can't wait either! i've been picking the brains of all the regulars on this site and they've been great. If you pick up any tips about anything at all that you want to share with another planner, do send me a PM. and I'll do likewise, if that's OK. 

Happy planning,
Marty.


----------

